# What is something your mother told you NOT to do



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2020)

when you were younger:

Mom always told me not to cross my eyes or they will stay that way.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't run with that sucker in your mouth!


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 26, 2020)

_Never play with fire! 

But I was still fascinated with gasoline and how flammable it was!!!_


----------



## Keesha (Jan 26, 2020)

Get married


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*Always wear clean underwear in case you get in an accident.*
*
Of course the thing she said to me most often was,*
*
Are you going out dressed like that?*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't tease your sister!

Don't get your father started!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2020)

Nice girls don't call boys on the phone. If he likes you he'll call you.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't play with fireworks, you'll put your eye out.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 26, 2020)

Be mean.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)

*"Don't go out with a wet head."*


----------



## Pecos (Jan 26, 2020)

Yakety Yak, Yakety Yak
….. and when you finish doing that, bring in the dog and put out the cat.
….. just tell your hoodlum friends to wait outside, you ain't got time to take a ride.
Yakety Yak, Yakety Yak


----------



## Llynn (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't go swimming until you've waited an hour after eating a meal.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

Never let the right hand know what the left hand is doing.  As I got older I understood what she meant.  Great lesson!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Never let the right hand know what the left hand is doing.  As I got older I understood what she meant.  Great lesson!!


I don't understand that.  What does that mean?  I've heard it before of course but I don't understand it.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I don't understand that.  What does that mean?  I've heard it before of course but I don't understand it.


Never let everyone know your business..in a relationship, marriage, etc.  If others know all your business, it has a way of biting you on the backside. Been there.  There are very few people I trust to talk to and I don't share EVERYTHING with them.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 26, 2020)

Well, my Guardians were really strict with me. I was the only child they took care of. 

I was told, a couple of months before I graduated from high school, that the car I had bought, I couldn't take it out on the road until I had my driver's license and insurance. Well, when they would leave to go to the store, I'd hop into that '56 Chevy Bel Aire and drive down the road and back. One time I nearly got caught, but made it back home, just in time, parked the car and ran into the barn. They never knew the car had been on the road.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't go outside; you'll catch a cold.
Don't have long hair; people will think you're on dope.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> Never let everyone know your business..in a relationship, marriage, etc.  If others know all your business, it has a way of biting you on the backside. Been there.  There are very few people I trust to talk to and I don't share EVERYTHING with them.



This is so true. Often when people start a new job they share personal things which are best kept to themselves. Telling all your business to people you work with is a bad idea.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2020)

*What is something your mother told you NOT to do*

She didn't tell......she yelled

I still couldn't hear her


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 26, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *What is something your mother told you NOT to do*
> 
> She didn't tell......she yelled
> 
> I still couldn't hear her


But even with yelling, you seem to turn out pretty good Gary O'.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> But even with yelling, you seem to turn out pretty good Gary O'.


Day ain't over...….yet


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 26, 2020)

My mother was full of things not to do. Some have been mentioned already.

Don't pick in your belly button,you could bleed to death. I guess I had a habit of doing that, very strange.
I wasn't allowed to eat watermelon and drink milk.
Don't slam the doors.
Don't sit on the edge of the bed. Use a chair because I could break the bed springs.
Don't run,walk.
Don't go to bed with wet hair.
Don't say ain't.
 There are a thousand more , not enough space to list them all.


----------



## Duster (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't go out in the sun without sunglasses or you'll get wrinkles.
Don't expect someone else to fight your battles, in the end, you're the only one you can rely on.
Don't expect someone to entertain you, you have to make your own fun.
Never forget that you are not the center of the universe.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 26, 2020)

My Dad used to say that his Mom told him not to stick anything in his ear smaller than his thumb with a rag wrapped around it.  He passed that bit of wisdom on to me and of course I ignored it.

Don


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2020)

I can't say..but I got in trouble for it!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Don't pick in your belly button,you could bleed to death. I guess I had a habit of doing that, very strange.


Oh, that evokes a little story (sorry, a tad OT);

*The Quiet One*

The younger grandson, of the two that seem to inhabit our place a bit more than the others, is a rather curious George kinda monkey. Always exploring simple things, getting deep into the mechanics of grass, bugs, baking powder, the science of kitty litter and Kool-Aid, canning jars and why lids seal, namaw’s underwear drawer, papaw’s banking stuff, and ancient glass floats and their relation to papaw’s hammer….anything really.

When he was around three, he was in the spare bedroom…for hours….quiet.
We were all in the family room watching some movie.

Here he comes, with a somewhat quizzical but triumphant look on his face.
None of us noticed anything right away, and I may have remarked how nice it was to have him join our ranks, when his mother shrieks *‘OH….MY....GAWWWD!!!?’*
His little mug went from a ‘look what I did’ expression of profound discovery to quizzical horror as we all took turns shrieking.

Seems he’d found interest in the inner workings of his belly button, and had managed to get hold of the very end and pull it inside out, strutting out of the bedroom and down the hall with about three inches of inverted naval tube stickin’ out.

The lad has never been bored


….nor have we.


----------



## Wren (Jan 26, 2020)

Don’t wear ‘winkle picker’ shoes, you’ll deform your toes, don’t wear make up you’ll ruin your skin...


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2020)

Stop dating the girl I dated throughout high school because she was a gold digger. I was a part-time stock clerk in a grocery store. Just short of Howard Hughes in total net worth back then.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 27, 2020)

If my mother told me not to do it, I did it. That woman always thought she was right, even when she was wrong, so it was best not to take any notice of her.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2020)

"Don't Get Tatoo's"


----------



## toffee (Jan 27, 2020)

dont swear / dont put new shoes on the table / dont get pregnant early /


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2020)

Not to talk to strangers or go near their cars if they called me over.


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 27, 2020)

*What is something your mother told you NOT to do*
*Not to eat garlic if I had a date over the next 3 months....... *


----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2020)

Don’t eat anything that had not been washed or cooked


----------



## charry (Jan 27, 2020)

Dont pick  your nose, or your eyes will fall out ...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, that evokes a little story (sorry, a tad OT);
> 
> *The Quiet One*
> 
> ...


I've never heard of anyone doing this.  I'm assuming the little tyke's innards quickly found their way back, um, in?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm assuming the little tyke's innards quickly found their way back, um, in?


Yeah,  they called the doctor
Said to push it back in and duct tape his fingers together


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 27, 2020)

*What is something your mother told you NOT to do*
*Don't wear those awfully tight drain-pipe trousers, they'll ruin your meat and two veg........*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2020)

When we rented our upstairs apartment, there was a little boy called Skeeter. His mom would yell at him and said she would cut off his ears and fry them for his fathers supper.
I kid you not....
Was glad when they moved out.


----------



## win231 (Jan 27, 2020)

I had a nail-biting habit.  My mother tried a product called "Stop Bite" that she applied to my nails that was supposed to taste bitter.  Well, it did taste bitter - for a couple of hours, then it tasted sweet, so I chewed my nails more because I have a sweet tooth.  It was probably just saccharin.
When that didn't work, she told me the pieces of nail I bit off would grow in my stomach & I'd have to have an operation to take them out.
Well, she did teach me a valuable lesson:  Stupid people often think everyone else is stupid.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 27, 2020)

"You unlock your door, right now!  Don't be fooling around in there, you two!  Stop what you're doing, you'll get her pregnant!  Open your door!"


----------



## peppermint (Jan 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Always wear clean underwear in case you get in an accident.*
> *
> Of course the thing she said to me most often was,*
> *
> Are you going out dressed like that?*


I love that, Sassy...Sound's like my Mom....(I miss her so)….


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2020)

When mom would ask me and my brother...can I trust you boys while we are gone?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2020)

Pappy said:


> When we rented our upstairs apartment, there was a little boy called Skeeter. His mom would yell at him and said she would cut off his ears and fry them for his fathers supper.
> I kid you not....
> Was glad when they moved out.


I suppose it was better than being sold to the old Rag 'n' Bone man but I bet poor Skeeter's ears were burnin'!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 30, 2020)

I was all dressed up , and leaving for the senior prom. As I headed out the door, my mother told me, " Don't get her pregnant, and then come crying to me". Words I live by.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 1, 2020)

A big one for me was _"Don't sit so close to the television set.  You'll go blind!"  _It was a small screen by today's standards, and I just wanted to get as close to _Superman _and _The Lone Ranger _as I could...


----------



## charry (Feb 1, 2020)

Dont you dare come home with a bun in the oven


----------



## charry (Feb 1, 2020)

Dont Dont Dont ......!’!


----------



## saintdave (Feb 1, 2020)

If you can’t say anything nice, don’t say anything at all


----------



## Lee (Feb 1, 2020)

Don't slouch....followed by the lesson of making me walk with a book on the head.


----------



## 911 (Feb 1, 2020)

Never swear. 
Never lie.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 1, 2020)

Don't run with scissors!


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 1, 2020)

Never end a sentence with a preposition.  As a result, ending sentences with prepositions is something up with which I will not put!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Feb 2, 2020)

Every time I came home dirty, muddy, with a black eye, or some other injury, or perhaps some other mother in the neighborhood complained about what I had done to her kid, mom would just say "I wish I'd've had girls.  (sigh)."


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 4, 2020)

_"Don't make that face, or it might freeze like that!"  _Also associated, _"Don't look at me like that!"_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't EVER let me catch you doing that again!


----------



## Catlady (Feb 4, 2020)

My mother told me not to let a boy touch me or I would grow horns.  Every time I bumped into a boy in the crowded school hallways, I would check my head for bumps.


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't play with frogs, you'll get warts on your hands.
Don't turn over a rock when its raining and the sun is shining - if you find a hair on it, that will be the color of your wife's hair.
When your nose is itching, someone is talking about you at that moment.


----------



## Catlady (Feb 4, 2020)

When your palm itches, you will be getting money


----------



## jerry old (Feb 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> Stupid people often think everyone else is stupid.
> 
> "Stupid people think... Yes we do!
> At age 14 or so, we think were smarter than MOM-stupid.
> ...


----------



## jerry old (Feb 4, 2020)

Polio:
You remember the scourge of polio.
They thought it may be spread by being in a group
Mom's said, don't bring your friends home (polio).
Don't be hanging around groups, you'll catch it.
Mom were right.
There were no precautions about groups in school, classroom or recess.
None that I remember: You?


----------



## win231 (Feb 4, 2020)

When my sister would catch a cold, our mom would yell at her for going outside when her hair was wet or it was cold outside.  I'd always LOL.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 4, 2020)

When Wes brings you home from a date,don`t sit out in the car talking.What will the neighbors think?!


----------



## Catlady (Feb 4, 2020)

win231 said:


> When my sister would catch a cold, our mom would yell at her for going outside when her hair was wet or it was cold outside.  I'd always LOL.


 I *will catch a cold *if I go outside when cold and I feel a chill going through my body. It happens everytime, so it's not a myth (for me). Only if I feel the chill, though.


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 6, 2020)

She also told me to NOT forget:
I before E except after C
Not and never are never part of the verb
Remember the sounds of dinner and diner
When two vowels go a-walking, the first one does the talking
Nice means nothing.  Find a better word.
Whenever you leave this house, you represent me.
A man is known by the company he keeps.
Every missive is a composition.


----------



## win231 (Feb 6, 2020)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> When Wes brings you home from a date,don`t sit out in the car talking.What will the neighbors think?!


LOL!!!   Well, it reminded me of this:

A woman wakes up during the night to find that her husband was not in their bed. She gets up to look for him. She finds him sitting at the kitchen table with a hot cup of coffee in front of him. He appears to be in deep thought, just staring at the wall. She watches as he wipes a tear from his eye & takes a sip of his coffee.
"What's the matter, dear?" she asks.
The husband says, "I was just thinking about when we first met 20 years ago & started dating. You were only 16. Do you remember?"
The wife is touched, thinking her husband is so caring & sensitive. "Yes, I do," she replied.
The husband asks, "Do you remember when your father caught us in the back seat of my car?"
"Yes, I remember," says the wife.
The husband continues, "Do you remember when he shoved the shotgun in my face & said, "Either you marry my daughter or I'll send you to prison for 20 years?"
"I remember that too," she replies softly.
He wipes another tear from his cheek & says, "I would have gotten out today."


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2020)

Don't sit with your back to the fire. (not sure why)


----------



## Gaer (Feb 11, 2020)

When I was 5, she said,"Don't ever put a bobbie pin in this electrical socket!"  Of course I did and landed on the other side of the room!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2020)

Gaer said:


> When I was 5, she said,"Don't ever put a bobbie pin in this electrical socket!"  Of course I did and landed on the other side of the room!


That reminds me of when I was making faces at our toaster, which was reflective metal and my mother warned me to not do that.  While I was making more faces I stuck my tongue out at my reflection, and yes, of course the toaster was hot, my tongue got stuck & I was screaming!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2020)

The only other thing I can think of is not to run with scissors in my hand!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 11, 2020)

Don't kiss boys!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 11, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Don't kiss boys!


Ever?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Don't sit with your back to the fire. (not sure why)


Maybe it's related to this old superstition about cats predicting a change in the weather.

When cats sit with their back to the fire, look out for frost or a storm.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 11, 2020)

Pappy said:


> When mom would ask me and my brother...can I trust you boys while we are gone?
> 
> View attachment 89336


This hits home for me - as we were left on our own for most of the summer around the age of 17. Party central


----------



## katlupe (Feb 11, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Ever?


She never said! lol But I know she would have liked me to follow her advice as long as possible.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 11, 2020)

She told me not to go swimming after eating for one hour, along with 1 million other things, those were the days that parents were parents and I am very thankful for their sacrifice and care.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 13, 2020)

"If you play with yourself you'll go blind." Boy, did I prove her wrong!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> "If you play with yourself you'll go blind." Boy, did I prove her wrong!


I now wear glasses..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> "If you play with yourself you'll go blind." Boy, did I prove her wrong!



For awhile, I thought mom was right, but then I had my cataracts removed.


----------



## exwisehe (Dec 7, 2021)

exwisehe said:


> Don't play with knives.
> Don't turn over a rock.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 7, 2021)

Oh, Another old, old thread revived!

When i was a teen and parties with my friends, my Mother told me I don't have to tell her everyplace i go and everything i do.  "Just BE ABLE TO!"
I liked that!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 7, 2021)

She told me not to pay attention to trolls.  A smart woman.


----------

